# Welche Schuhe und Pedale für einen Alpencross



## malkovich (29. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Ich plane meinen ersten Alpencross. Da ich bisher nur Rennrad gefahren bin und erst seit April MTB, würde ich gerne von Euch wissen, welchen Typ Schuh und welches Pedal Ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Ist-Zustand: Shimano PD-M 959 und ein Specialized Rennschuh mit harter Sohle, da ich vorwiegend Waldwege und leichte Trails fahre. Ihr werdet sicher gleich grinsen oder gar lachen ... in kniffligen Situation hat es mich dann auch schon mal gelegt. *lach*

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Stefan1069 (29. Juli 2003)

Hi 

Deine Kombination Pedale und Schuhe ist wirklich nichts für einen Alpencross.

Ich empfehle einen halbhohen gut profilierten Schuh mit guten laufeigenschaften . z.B. den Shimano 058 oder den Adidas El Moro II Mid . 
Bei den Pedalen gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten . Für den Alpencross empfehle das Shimano PDM 545 XT um eventuelle auch mal ausgeklickt fahren zu können ( absolute könner auf dem MTB können darauf auch verzichten ). 
Ich persönlich fahre Time Pedale ( Z Control ) . Was aber aufgrund der Eingewöhnungszeit nicht kurzfristig zu empfehlen ist . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (29. Juli 2003)

Die Clickis, die Du hast, sind voll ok! 

Mit den Schuhen, das ist so eine Geschmackssache! Manche fahren auch mit Rennschuhen in die Alpen. Ich habe lieber welche, mit denen ich auch gut zu Fuß unterwegs bin. Du kommst immer in Situationen hinein, wo Du schieben, vielleicht sogar tragen musst. 

Mit so Rennlatschen kannst Du dann schneller umknicken, als mit knöchelhohen. Ich kann Dir die SH-M 058 empfehlen. Habe da bislang nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## trailsurfer (29. Juli 2003)

Folgende Empfehlungen zu den Schuhen
sie sollten haben:
- breiten Klettverschluß
  (Schuh sitzt sicherer am Fuß und Schnürsenkel gehen nicht von   alleine auf!) 
- griffige und biegsame Sohle
  (Tragepassagen sind immer dabei!)
- robustes Obermaterial & verstärkte Front

Zu den Pedalen 
Entweder du setzt aus Sicherheitsgründen bei gefährlichen Abfahrten den Schuh nur auf Pedal, dann brauchst du einen Käfig ums Pedal.
Oder du stellst die Auslösehärte leichter damit du in Gefahrensituationen schneller raus kommst. Somit brauchst du keinen Käfig ums Pedal und könntest deine alten behalten. Finde ich zwar nicht so gut, aber ist leichter und billiger.  

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

Ciao
Micha

PS: Diesen Schuh fahre ich seit über 4 Jahren und er hat 3 Alpenüberquerungen überlebt!


----------



## malkovich (29. Juli 2003)

super! vielen dank! ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## McBike (29. Juli 2003)

@trailsurfer

danke für die Info, aber ich kann das Schuhmodell leider nicht identifizieren ?
Welches ist das denn ?

Danke


----------



## trailsurfer (29. Juli 2003)

Ich denke ein 99' Modell "ANSWER TECOPA".
Keine Ahnung, ob man den noch irgendwo bekommt!

Ciao
Micha


----------

